# OpAmp Swap Question



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

I had a TRU B475 built with BB 627's that Im no longer planning to use and Im wondering if I can swap them out with the BB 62's that are in my B2110. I hate like hell to waste these things cause they were quite pricey.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

why would u do that?
the OPA627 is regarded as one of THE if not THE best audio opamp

anyways if the other is the same pin out and voltage requirements are close, it shouldnt be a big deal to swap them


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

I decided not to use the B475 but I am going to use the B2110 on my mids so I want to put the 627's in the amp I'm actually using.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

got it. the only issue would be if the 475 uses a quad instead of dual opamps. then you cannot swap them


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

Im pretty sure they're the same but Ill double check. I know the Line Driver uses dual mono OpAmps so theres not much I can do with those.... Thanks for the advise! First time doing this.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

you may also want to look into the LM4562. Its a more transparent and neutral sounding with very good resolution. It doesnt have the warmth or tube like quality of the 627 but its as good, just different (and much cheaper)


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

I've been wondering if the 627's would be good to use my midbass drivers. The amp has


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

Oops....

I've been wondering if the 627's would be good to use my midbass drivers. The amp has National Semi LME49720 which according to TRU are excellent for punchy midbass. They also said they'd have to swap out other parts to switch the OpAmps at a cost of $150 so who knows...


----------



## dodgerblue (Jul 14, 2005)

Be careful there , the BB opa627 your mentioning has a single ch output
- mono- Not dual .









The National Lme 49720 is a dual and will work well .
Another great option I have used and prefer on the Tru pre-amps are the National Lme 49860 . 
Bit more output and input voltage flexibility .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

